# Complete nutrition=complete joke?



## returnofthdragon (Jun 23, 2011)

About a week ago my wife finds a coupon in the paper for $20 off a $50 purchase at complete nutrition and gives it to me. I had never been there so I thought I would check it out.

 In the summer I work at a summer school for mentally retarded kids. On a particular day of the week we all wear the same goofy baby blue shirt with balloons on it. I had it on when I went in after work. I'm just saying this because mine happens to be way too big and I look like a middle aged man who's a little puffy that doesn't work out when I wear it. Or at least that's the impression I would give a guy wearing such a big fruity shirt. 

When I get in I felt like I was at a used car lot. Lots of people that just couldn't wait to help me waste as much money as possible jumped at the chance to show me around. I really just wanted some animal pak vitamins so I walked straight back to them. I noticed there was no price on them. The guy that spoke first asked me what I was looking for. I told him I was looking for a price on the animal pak. He said he works in the other store across town and didn't know (like there's was any different). Then he asks me what my goals are. I tell him to get some vitamins and maybe protein. At that point I checked out the ON whey....with no price on it. He's getting a little irritated because I'm not answering they way he wants. He says, "No I mean do you want to get big, do you want to be ripped." I answer, "Yes, now how much is the ON protein?" He again tells me he doesn't know. Then hey says, "Tell me what you want to do and I'll tell you what I use to get big and ripped" part of me wanted to say, "Listen faggot, I'm bigger and more ripped than you shut the fuck up and price this shit." Instead I say sure, just to see what he shows me. 

He shows me several of their overpriced self branded items, which by the way are all on a "every day low price special" so they don't work with the coupons. Every thing he shows me costs at least 20% more than the full, GNC price of national brands, but I don't see anything special about them. I decided not to try any of their crap, so I tell him I want him to check the price of the ON protein so I can use the coupon on it. He then says the coupon doesn't work on that protein. I'm starting to get a little irritated with this 20 year old tool that knows no more or lifts no more than any high school kid I've met. I pulled out the stupid coupon and showed him the fine print that said the only restriction was that it didn't work with sale items. I asked him if the protein was on sale. When he said know I told him to ring it up with the coupon. The whole time he whined that it  wouldn't work....but it did. And with the $20 off the protein, it was still just the same price you can buy it everywhere else. 

That is one store I'll never go back too. Everything is overpriced. It's staffed with half retarded kids right out of high school who think they are something that they are not. Worst of all, not a damn thing has a price on it so either you can't care about money or you are forced to talk to one of them.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 23, 2011)

we are good friends with an owner of quite a few Complete Nutritions in the Denver area. which area of the country are you from ?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

Kansas.


----------



## Stull34 (Jun 24, 2011)

Im guessing in Wich, right? they are complete dbags at both locations I have been to there.  there prices are high and there home branded stuff is shit.

ST


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 24, 2011)

i hate that store too, i live in kc mo, the northland specifically so i've been into the zona rosa store and had a similar experience


----------



## Swagger (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd imagine its time for a change in products. CN isn't the only game in town right?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Jun 24, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Kansas.


 hmmm, let me do some checking and give some of your feedback to them


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the shirt?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

Uuhhh why.


----------



## GNCFAN101 (Jun 24, 2011)

First off, I don't know about you but I have never preferred to refer to the mentally challenged as "retarted".  First off learn to spell before you go on using the term, cause in my case, you come off as a dumbass youself.  Its completely disrespectful that you would use that language and you work in an establishment that assist them.  What a great role model you are  !

You seem a little bit self consumed for someone who needs to realize that these "high schoolers" seemed to only be there to help you. 

To be honest, I work for GNC and our products are priced even higher than that of Complete.  Now with our Gold Membership, which does cost may I remind you, you can maybe get our products at the price they sell it.

I believe Complete Nutrition has a free preferred members program that saves a certain percent and has other offers.  Now the only reason I can see him trying to sell you on there product is cause he was probably trying to get you a better deal, cause they can work with price on their own products.

I guess just go where you feel comfortable man!

p.s. can we see a pic of that cute shirt  and will you flex?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

GNCFAN101 said:


> First off, I don't know about you but I have never preferred to refer to the mentally challenged as "retarted".  First off learn to spell before you go on using the term, cause in my case, you come off as a dumbass youself.  Its completely disrespectful that you would use that language and you work in an establishment that assist them.  What a great role model you are  !
> 
> You seem a little bit self consumed for someone who needs to realize that these "high schoolers" seemed to only be there to help you.
> 
> ...



If I wasn't limited to typing on a phone right now I might waste more time explaining life to you. What did I spell incorrectly?  Retarded?  Check again.  I don't really care about spelling anyway.  This phone is a pain in the ass. As for the use of the term,  while it may offend your fragile sensibility it is the correct term. I'm not sure what they teach you at GNC,  but at least least that is what I learned with a few college degrees. The program is even ran by the "Association for Retarded Citizens" so as expected, many of the kids are retarted.  As for the kid trying to help,  I don't think so.  If he were trying to help her wouldn't have only known the prices of the stuff and not the national brands.  He wouldn't have told me that my coupon wouldn't work on things that it did.  He was nice,  and a good salesman,  but also a pain in the ass.  Telling what he uses to get big and ripped when he was neither was funny,  plain and simple. 
If you want to see me flex,  look at the challenge thread in my sig. Fat ones are at the top,  less fat ones six weeks later and new ones will be there soon.


So GNC,  did you create a new profile just to post this anonymously,  or are you new here?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> hmmm, let me do some checking and give some of your feedback to them



PC,  are there products any good?  I know their prices were extremely high compared to online,  but I curious about their quality.


----------

